# 2010 yard decorations. please help!!!!



## cao1015 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. I am only 14 and I decorate my yard for Halloween. I don't do a big spectacular display like most of you, but I decorate because Halloween is my favorite holiday. This year in my yard I am going to have a graveyard with about 10 tombstones and 2 pillar/columns at the front of the graveyard. Also this year I turned a old decoration into a witch and it looks great. I want to do the potion bottle label idea and the PVC pipe candles but with newspaper stuffing inside instead of the great stuff. Can people please give me links and suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey! I started when I was about your age too! Start by checking out hauntproject.com and halloween monsterlist (http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info) Also, check out some of the work our resident haunters do and the prop contests entries! We have a lot of great people here!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice to know I'm not the only young one on here XD

Anyhow, as far as tomb stones, the dollar store has some nice ones. The price is good too XD


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yay for underage haunters!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ah, nice to see some new blood getting into the spirit of haunting.
14 is when I did my first display, too (http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2008/09/halloween-2005.html)

I second the Monsterlist and Hauntproject. Fantastic resources.
The best piece of advice I can give you is to improvise. Just because a lot of haunters use one method doesn't mean you can't do it a different way. Learn the tried and true methods, but then don't be afraid to improvise and experiment.


----------



## cao1015 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you everyone for the wonderful ideas, but since i am new can someone please tell me what the little icon with the peice of paper means????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What little icon do you mean - the ones at the bottom right corner of your post?


----------



## cao1015 (Aug 25, 2010)

haha nevermind its fine and just wondering but do u have any suggestions for making witch items. like the candles and potion bottles and anything else


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let me suggest you post that question as a new thread in the General Props section. That's a more appropriate place for it and you're more apt to get help in that forum because people will see the question.

Also, use the Search function to see what threads have already been posted on those topics here, or just browse through the General Props, Showroom, or Prop How-To threads. You'll find a lot of helpful information.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> What little icon do you mean - the ones at the bottom right corner of your post?


I think cao1015 might be referring to the icon above each post.
If you hover the mouse over it then the word "default" appears.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I had started at your age. Just think how awesome your haunt will be when you're in your 30's like many of us.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

goneferal said:


> I wish I had started at your age. Just think how awesome your haunt will be when you're in your 30's like many of us.


Oh yeah...the 30's. I remember them.

Welcome to the forum cao1015!


----------



## cao1015 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks again everyone you are all so supportive


----------

